# Best ski area no one has ever heard of?



## SkiBud (Aug 14, 2009)

What is the best ski area that no one, or very few people have heard of?

I will put on the list the Missoula Snowbowl.  Its in MT.  2200 acres of skiing.  Only two slow double lifts, really great long runs.  Fabulous tree skiing.  Lift tickets are $38 a day.  On MT hotel room $50 a night.  Very friendly lodge.   

The day I was there we had 8 inch of fresh snow, and perhaps 200 skiers, had fresh tracks all day.  

It's like skiing in the 60's.   

Any one else skied there?  Any other hidden ski areas?  I don't want anyone to post Killington as a hidden treasure, 


http://www.montanasnowbowl.com/


----------



## Philpug (Aug 15, 2009)

There are sections of K-ton that are hidden treasures though 

My favorite was Hickory ski Center up by Gore. 1500 ft of great skiing. Two T-Bars and a Poma, the lodge was an old cinderblock barn. We just happened to hit this place after a dump and it was fantastic. This place was so rustic, it made Mad River Glen feel like Stratton. Great bumps, great trees and some great skiers there. I am not sure it is still open.

Blue Knob, a bit better known is PA is an area that is not on most peoples radar, if you haven't been there you owe it to yourself. It can be hit in 3 hours from the western PA burbs, not much different than going to Elk. I find it very comparable to Elk terrain wise, so check the weather reports, which ever looks like it has better snow, go there.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 15, 2009)

In NH, Black Mountain for sure.


----------



## SkiBud (Aug 15, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> In NH, Black Mountain for sure.



Why, where is it?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 15, 2009)

Bridger Bowl Montana is definitely one of those little areas that rock...it was actually featured in a powder magazine article back in the 90s and where Doug Coombs skied when he was at Montana State University.


----------



## Philpug (Aug 15, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Bridger Bowl Montana is definitely one of those little areas that rock...it was actually featured in a powder magazine article back in the 90s and where Doug Coombs skied when he was at Montana State University.



Bridger is great, it is where Scot Schmidt cut his teeth.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 15, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> In NH, Black Mountain for sure.



good choice


in Maine, Mt. Abram; which I like even better than Black.  Doesn't have the cliffs, but it's 1100 vert is far more consistent and like Black no one goes there.  Why anyone would travel past the A to ski Sunday River on a powder day is beyond me.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 15, 2009)

Now that is an endorsement. Black definitely has a problem with consistent pitch. At 1100 vert it sounds like Black and Abram are pretty close for vertical. When you think about it, 1100 vert is a typical trail pod at a good many mountains that are not T2B consistent vert and more pod oriented. How are the glades at Abram? I see they offer boundary to boundary but I always skeptical of that as the policy is only as good as the amount of brush that has been cleared. It is a half hour further from here than Black and $10 more expensive, but I may have to put Abram on the powder day radar. They get points for the Bullwinkle trail theme.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 15, 2009)

What they have on the map for glades are decent and I saw a couple of ventures off trail here and there, but I don't think they have a 'core' group of folks maintaining the off the map stuff, simply not a popular enough place..  Then again, I didn't ski there last season, so maybe with the boundary to boundary policy they've cleared more brush.  They do have at least two 8-10 foot drops, one right under the summit chair which I saw a six year old drop one of the times I was there, crazy.  Looking at their website, I don't buy the 250 acres of terrain they advertise, it feels more like 150ish like Black.  

It's definitely a place to be on a Powder day, no competition.  Unlike Black, it faces North too, so skiing days after storms is still good.  

You should get the rideandskinh CHAD card.  When you order it, email the director for your Mt. Abram lift ticket preference as it comes with a free ticket. Normally they give you whatever, but you can email your preference, which I've done the past couple of years.  It also comes with a midweek Black ticket.  $29 for the card.


----------



## bobbutts (Aug 15, 2009)

I also recommend the CHAD card.  I've had it the last 3 years and used it well + it's a good cause.  If you request a specific resort they'll usually send you vouchers for it too.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 15, 2009)

I have gotten the CHAD card before and it was a good deal. I guess the price pays for the free tickets by itself so I will probably have to pick one up just for that reason alone. That goes back to my current dilemma of whether or not to buy a season pass this season or not. Go for the discounts or go for the pass. But for two tickets, $29 is a no brainer regardless of a pass.


----------



## millerm277 (Aug 15, 2009)

Philpug said:


> My favorite was Hickory ski Center up by Gore. 1500 ft of great skiing. Two T-Bars and a Poma, the lodge was an old cinderblock barn. We just happened to hit this place after a dump and it was fantastic. This place was so rustic, it made Mad River Glen feel like Stratton. Great bumps, great trees and some great skiers there. I am not sure it is still open.



Reopening this fall. :smile:


----------



## snoseek (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeah Mt Abram is a damn fun hill when the snow is good. There is actually a couple steep narrow trails and the food is actaully safe to eat and not too expensive. The balsams on a pow day is fun, although the drive is why there is so few people.

Out here I really like Sunlight. It is the local hill (2000 vert) for Glenwood springs that is tourist free. Monarch is also awesome with shorter runs but awesome tree skiing and a weird mix of die-hards, Texan, Midwest, freaky christian groups. Needless to say only the die hards track the goods. In New Mexico Pajarito is a great 1600 vert local hill for Los Alomos and completely off the radar considering how close to Santa Fe it is. 

My local area is usually passed by for Breck, Vail, ect... I'm glad so many tourist assume the skiing will be better at Vail, Breck, Keystone ect.... they are probably the same people that think it sucks here and is crowded and hard packed LOL.


----------



## ski220 (Aug 15, 2009)

Sierra Snow Bowl in the Tahoe area.  Not sure if it is still called that as it's been years since I've been out there.  Great trees.  Also Mt. Rose.  The Reno local hill.  With the highest base in the area it can remain *ain free while other areas are getting wet.


----------



## bobbutts (Aug 15, 2009)

ski220 said:


> Sierra Snow Bowl in the Tahoe area.  Not sure if it is still called that as it's been years since I've been out there.  Great trees.  Also Mt. Rose.  The Reno local hill.  With the highest base in the area it can remain *ain free while other areas are getting wet.


Sierra-At-Tahoe
http://www.sierraattahoe.com/
or maybe you mean Sugar Bowl? http://www.sugarbowl.com

Homewood is another overlooked mt in the Tahoe area


----------



## dmc (Aug 15, 2009)

Sugar Bowl CA


----------



## ta&idaho (Aug 15, 2009)

bobbutts said:


> Sierra-At-Tahoe
> http://www.sierraattahoe.com/
> or maybe you mean Sugar Bowl? http://www.sugarbowl.com
> 
> Homewood is another overlooked mt in the Tahoe area



Sierra-At-Tahoe used to be called Sierra Snow Ranch.  Sugar Bowl has always been called Sugar Bowl.  I'd argue both resorts are pretty well known, at least in California (as is Mt. Rose, especially in Reno), but I second the Homewood nomination.  That place has a great vibe and killer views.

I'll also nominate Brundage Mountain in McCall, Idaho.  Incredible snow, trees remain untracked for days, nice little backcountry/cat-skiing operation, and the town of McCall's a great place to be year-round.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 15, 2009)

Philpug said:


> There are sections of K-ton that are hidden treasures though
> 
> My favorite was Hickory ski Center up by Gore. 1500 ft of great skiing. Two T-Bars and a Poma, the lodge was an old cinderblock barn. We just happened to hit this place after a dump and it was fantastic. This place was so rustic, it made Mad River Glen feel like Stratton. Great bumps, great trees and some great skiers there. *I am not sure it is still open.*
> .



It's suppose to reopen this season.

http://www.hickoryskicenter.com/


----------



## ta&idaho (Aug 15, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> It's suppose to reopen this season.
> 
> http://www.hickoryskicenter.com/



That place looks awesome.  Plattekill with 1.5x the vert (and snow, I'm guessing).  Plus good luck riding the poma with a snowboard...


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 15, 2009)

millerm277 said:


> Reopening this fall. :smile:



very cool

I wonder if Hickory is the largest NELSAP resurrection. 


I would love to see Mount Whittier near me re-open.  I can imagine there are former pass holders who are super pumped to see Hickory reborn this winter.


----------



## tylerjames (Aug 15, 2009)

Ski Brokeback


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 15, 2009)

tylerjames said:


> Ski Brokeback



FTW

:lol:

well played


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 15, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Bridger Bowl Montana is definitely one of those little areas that rock...it was actually featured in a powder magazine article back in the 90s and where Doug Coombs skied when he was at Montana State University.





Philpug said:


> Bridger is great, it is where Scot Schmidt cut his teeth.


One word description for Bridger Bowl  is Respect!
I am eager to get back there.


----------



## jaja111 (Aug 16, 2009)

+1 for Abram. That place is too funny. So many little treasure trails 10 feet wide. And if you show up accidentally 1/2 hour early with NY plates you'll get your balls busted by the owner, he'll get you the two for one deal as you're alone on the way to a funeral in Bangor, and slam IPA's with you on the deck. Awesome place. I will be returning indeed.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 16, 2009)

tylerjames said:


> Ski Brokeback



it's fake..it does not exist..that's why nobody has heard of it..:beer:

I skied Tanglewood in the poconos..it might be a lost ski area..the chairlifts were wooden and covered in ice and pitchers in the bar were under $7..good racing hill with a compression.  I raced an ASRA dual GS there in 2006..got owned by Austrian Bernie Raush who smoked the 20-29 year olds like Snoop Dogg..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 16, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> One word description for Bridger Bowl  is Respect!
> I am eager to get back there.



My friend was telling me that the new Slushmans lift opens up a ton of terrain and makes access to the ridge even easier..


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 16, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> it's fake..it does not exist..that's why nobody has heard of it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 16, 2009)

ta&idaho said:


> Sierra-At-Tahoe used to be called Sierra Snow Ranch.



I skied there in 87-88 it was pretty sweet. I think mormons owned it at the time (is that still the case?) and you couldn't get a drink on the mtn.


----------



## skiadikt (Aug 16, 2009)

another good one in the tahoe area is mt rose. some pretty serious skiing in an area called the chutes.


----------



## ta&idaho (Aug 16, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I skied there in 87-88 it was pretty sweet. I think mormons owned it at the time (is that still the case?) and you couldn't get a drink on the mtn.



Booth Creek, who also run Northstar-at-Tahoe, Waterville Valley, and Cranmore, run Sierra now.  There's definitely plenty of drinking these days...I have far more memories of drinking beers and sitting in the sun at the base of the West Bowl area than I do of any actual skiing there.


----------



## tylerjames (Aug 16, 2009)

Cerro Mirador in southern chile gives you a view of tierra del fugeo and the straits of Magellan. cerro castor offers much better skiing though.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 16, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> My friend was telling me that the new Slushmans lift opens up a ton of terrain and makes access to the ridge even easier..


It does, but that is not necessarily a good thing.


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 16, 2009)

_Mount Bohemia_ - Extreme Skiing - Michigan's Upper Peninsula


----------



## millerm277 (Aug 16, 2009)

I've got one: Mt. Baldy, CA. 
2300ft Vertical drop, and an *hour from downtown LA*.

http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=35370&stc=1&d=1199755516

Legitimate terrain too, served by 4 ancient double chairs (lattice towers, muller chairs I think). Snow is unreliable, but from my understanding, they just put in a major snowmaking reservoir.

The catch? The bottom 1000ft isn't skiable for a good portion of the season (think lower skyeship at killington). However, the terrain is nice either way, and supposedly the snowmaking has improved a lot, which might have fixed it. Either way, good terrain (and steeps), lack of crowds and fairly cheap tickets means it's worth a visit.


----------



## snoseek (Aug 17, 2009)

millerm277 said:


> I've got one: Mt. Baldy, CA.
> 2300ft Vertical drop, and an *hour from downtown LA*.
> 
> http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=35370&stc=1&d=1199755516
> ...



This looks damn good! I personally can have plenty of fun on that top 1300 vertical feet. I wonder how busy it gets being so close to L.A.?


----------



## skiadikt (Aug 17, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> _Mount Bohemia_ - Extreme Skiing - Michigan's Upper Peninsula



so far this one is the biggest surprise to me. looks almost too good to be true. michigan?!?


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 17, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> _Mount Bohemia_ - Extreme Skiing - Michigan's Upper Peninsula




I'm embarrassed to say, I've never been to Bohemia.  I really need to plan a road tirp.

Skiadikt, Bohemia has no grooming, no lodge and no frills.
Its just hard core skiing and seriously NO beginners.
the best time to hit it is right after a big dump.  Several of my friends have been there but I've never been available when those road trips arise.  I NEED to do this one.

In place of a lodge, they have Yurts for you to set up and do your own lunches.  You can buy ramen noodles and single serving style stuff to do it yourself.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 17, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> I'm embarrassed to say, I've never been to Bohemia.  I really need to plan a road tirp.
> 
> Skiadikt, Bohemia has no grooming, no lodge and no frills.
> Its just hard core skiing and seriously NO beginners.
> ...



Isn't Bohemia really far from you?


----------



## skiadikt (Aug 17, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> I'm embarrassed to say, I've never been to Bohemia.  I really need to plan a road tirp.
> 
> Skiadikt, Bohemia has no grooming, no lodge and no frills.
> Its just hard core skiing and seriously NO beginners.
> ...



sounds perfect. trees look awesome. yeah a looong road trip. but doable.


----------



## St. Bear (Aug 17, 2009)

I'll second Black (NH).  I was there last year, once 2 days after a 10" dump and again for a 50 degree day in March.  While I didn't ski any untracked, the woods were tons of fun the first day and I had nice bumps in the sun the second day.


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 17, 2009)

skiadikt said:


> so far this one is the biggest surprise to me. looks almost too good to be true. michigan?!?


 
It's legit! It sits on the Keweenaw Peninsula in Lake Superior. Average snowfall is 273 inches with no grooming!

Trail map:http://www.mtbohemia.com/mountain.html


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 17, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> It's legit! It sits on the Keweenaw Peninsula in Lake Superior. Average snowfall is 273 inches with no grooming!
> 
> Trail map:http://www.mtbohemia.com/mountain.html



that place looks like the real deal.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 17, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Isn't Bohemia really far from you?


Its a 9 hr drive for me to Mt Bohemia, while its a 14 hr drive from me to Stowe.  This is one of the reasons I have not made the trip, yet.....but I will




Beetlenut said:


> It's legit! It sits on the Keweenaw Peninsula in Lake Superior. Average snowfall is 273 inches with no grooming!
> 
> Trail map:http://www.mtbohemia.com/mountain.html



Check out this video on their web site.
Its pretty cool!
http://www.mtbohemia.com/videos.html


----------



## x10003q (Aug 17, 2009)

I have been wishing to ski Bohemia for a long time. The problem is that I can get to almost every resort out west (from NJ) in less time (and less $) than it would take to get to Bohemia.

Here is another Lake Tahoe hidden gem :
http://www.skihomewood.com/
It is located across the street from the lake on the west side of Lake Tahoe and some of the slopes feel like you are skiing down to the lake.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 17, 2009)

x10003q said:


> I have been wishing to ski Bohemia for a long time. The problem is that I can get to almost every resort out west (from NJ) in less time (and less $) than it would take to get to Bohemia.
> 
> Here is another Lake Tahoe hidden gem :
> http://www.skihomewood.com/
> It is located across the street from the lake on the west side of Lake Tahoe and some of the slopes feel like you are skiing down to the lake.



same so I don't see ever going there..especially cause it doesn't have much vert..


----------



## x10003q (Aug 17, 2009)

I once looked into flying to Marquette, but it cost as much as flying to Denver or SLC. Also, Marquette's airport gets jammed up with the same weather that makes Bohemia a mecca for snow. One more thing, of all the people I ski with, nobody would go with me.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 17, 2009)

x10003q said:


> One more thing, of all the people I ski with, nobody would go with me.



Well that makes sense..who the heck would trade a trip to the Rockies for Mount Bohemia..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 17, 2009)

The thing about this thread is that most of us have heard about all of these places..it should be the best ski area that non-diehards have ever heard of ..


----------



## skiadikt (Aug 17, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> same so I don't see ever going there..especially cause it doesn't have much vert..



yeah i'm not sure it's worth a plane ride but the vertical is 900 ft and it looks to be steep for most of it. at k most of the trail pods average 1100 ft so the difference isn't all that great, particularly if it's all steep radical terrain & trees w/ great pow like at bohemia.


----------



## millerm277 (Aug 17, 2009)

snoseek said:


> This looks damn good! I personally can have plenty of fun on that top 1300 vertical feet. I wonder how busy it gets being so close to L.A.?



It's not exactly well known, so not much compared to your usual SoCal area. (I've only been there once though).


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 17, 2009)

skiadikt said:


> yeah i'm not sure it's worth a plane ride but the vertical is 900 ft and it looks to be steep for most of it. at k most of the trail pods average 1100 ft so the difference isn't all that great, particularly if it's all steep radical terrain & trees w/ great pow like at bohemia.



Well I'd compare Bohemia to Jackson Hole based on the travel time..I'm guessing there is some flat at the top and bottom and that there isn't always a ton of snow..if I find my way out there on business I would visit but it doesn't even look as good as Stowe..


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 17, 2009)

Very little is discussed about Eastern Canadian Resorts here, even perennial East Coast magazine champ Tremblant.

I'd love to check out Le Massif, Mt Saint Anne, Orford, Sutton, Owl's Head


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 17, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Very little is discussed about Eastern Canadian Resorts here, even perennial East Coast magazine champ Tremblant.
> 
> I'd love to check out Le Massif, Mt Saint Anne, Orford, Sutton, Owl's Head



I've heard of all those places..


----------



## Mapnut (Aug 17, 2009)

But avez-vous heard of Massif du Sud http://www.massifdusud.net/carte.asp . . .

or Mont Adstock?  http://www.montadstock.com/contenu/carteDesPistes.cfm

Don't know how good they are, nor have I even heard of anyone who's been there, but they look interesting.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 17, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Very little is discussed about Eastern Canadian Resorts here, even perennial East Coast magazine champ Tremblant.
> 
> I'd love to check out Le Massif, Mt Saint Anne, Orford, Sutton, Owl's Head


+1 on that. Keep meaning to get my passport. Maybe I will put in for that this month so it will be ready for the ski season? :idea: Any idea where the crowds are least and the tree/powder skiing is best in the Townships? Any one that would be willing to part with the information, that is.... :lol:


----------



## salsgang (Aug 17, 2009)

I back up the numerous mentions of Abram. I had one of the best days of the year there last year during a snow dump.

[THREAD="47195"]Mt. Abram 1/18[/THREAD] 

And the other place is Black Mountain but in Maine this time. I was able to get serious FRESH on a Saturday after a mid-week storm since they are only open weekends. It was sweet. 
[THREAD="48225"]Black ME 1/31[/THREAD]


----------



## billski (Aug 17, 2009)

SkiBud said:


> Why, where is it?


 
It's in Maine


----------



## billski (Aug 17, 2009)

tylerjames said:


> Ski Brokeback


 
You just have to keep bringing that one up, don't you??? :-o

the trail names alone are sufficient warning to stay clear....


----------



## billski (Aug 17, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Very little is discussed about Eastern Canadian Resorts here, even perennial East Coast magazine champ Tremblant.
> 
> I'd love to check out Le Massif, Mt Saint Anne, Orford, Sutton, Owl's Head


 
Ain't much to talk about. All the day trippers from Montreal kill the place. I've never had a good time at any of these places, it's always either been friggin raining or drought. Elevation is too low. I have zero interest in going back any more. Sorry, I gave it my best shot on multiple occassions. The Greens are just too close and too much better.....  Why else would so many  travel to Jay from Quebec???


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 18, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> very cool
> 
> I wonder if Hickory is the largest NELSAP resurrection.
> 
> ...



I've been told it use to be about $100 bucks for a season pass. Pass holders where expected to do maintence work in the off season. My info is second hand, but I've never heard anyone say a bad thing about the place. I'm going to give it a shot this season for sure.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 18, 2009)

billski said:


> Ain't much to talk about. All the day trippers from Montreal kill the place. I've never had a good time at any of these places, it's always either been friggin raining or drought. Elevation is too low. I have zero interest in going back any more. Sorry, I gave it my best shot on multiple occassions. The Greens are just too close and too much better.....  Why else would so many  travel to Jay from Quebec???



Are you including all of the mountains I listed in your thoughts or are you talking about Tremblant specifically.

I believe Le Massif averages over 200 inches a year and has a legit 2500 foot vert.  It would be #1 on my Eastern Canadian hit list.

I'm really surprised by your comments in general.  You being the man of the three small mountain tour last year and often expressing appreciation for smaller lesser known mountains.


----------



## billski (Aug 18, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Are you including all of the mountains I listed in your thoughts or are you talking about Tremblant specifically.
> 
> I believe Le Massif averages over 200 inches a year and has a legit 2500 foot vert. It would be #1 on my Eastern Canadian hit list.
> 
> I'm really surprised by your comments in general. You being the man of the three small mountain tour last year and often expressing appreciation for smaller lesser known mountains.


 
I'm talking about the Westerns townships, not Tremblant.   Maybe it's just me, but the snow conditions and quality were not good at all.  For sure I like small undiscovered areas, but the snow quality has simply not been there in the past decade.  I'm making a strong distinction between small areas and the snow quality.  

It's not the vertical I'm dis-ing on, it's the elevation.  At least that, and the weather patterns seem to set in on it.



Come to think of it, we had a sucky time at Tremblant too, but that was 25 years ago, so I'm not counting it.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 18, 2009)

I'll back up Black Mountain in both Maine and New Hampshire, skied both last season for the first time, and both after a good snowfall, they were awesome!

From what everyone has said about Mount Abram iin ME, I will have to hit after a storm this winter!


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 18, 2009)

billski said:


> I'm talking about the Westerns townships, not Tremblant.   Maybe it's just me, but the snow conditions and quality were not good at all.  For sure I like small undiscovered areas, but the snow quality has simply not been there in the past decade.  I'm making a strong distinction between small areas and the snow quality.
> 
> It's not the vertical I'm dis-ing on, it's the elevation.  At least that, and the weather patterns seem to set in on it.
> 
> ...



Pretty bold statement to say the snow quality hasn't been there in the past decade......

I don't know why I'm defending these areas having never been there, but if people can have killer days at smaller areas like Black, I would think that to be possible too in the Western Townships.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 18, 2009)

Just checked out Mount Abram's website, they have a T-bar that serves the summit!  I did not know this, so hitting that place this winter!


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 18, 2009)

Apparently it's a rare event when they run it.  I have not seen it run while there and it was a fairly busy day one time....ten minute wait for the Way Back Machine


----------



## Riverskier (Aug 18, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Apparently it's a rare event when they run it.  I have not seen it run while there and it was a fairly busy day one time....ten minute wait for the Way Back Machine



I skied there twice this past season (both Saturdays) and it was running both days. I skied there on a busy Saturday the prior season and it wasn't running. Hit or miss I guess, but they definitely run it. And it's great when they do! Fun for a change and a quicker ride than the Way Back Machine.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 18, 2009)

I love T-bars, hopefully I will hit it on the right day!


----------

